# Continental/United Points



## Tumbleweed (Apr 5, 2011)

Any speculation on the chances of merged Continental/United points being transferable to AGR after the merger? :blush:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd speculate that they have no more than a 25% chance of still being transferable after everything is said and done. The new United is going to be an absolutely massive airline that will probably try to go it alone as much as possible in order to cut costs associated with low-volume interfaces and administration. Meanwhile Amtrak's budget is likely to be reduced going forward, meaning fewer dollars and other resources for managing their side of any transfer links. If you were the new United would you be willing to field more and more of the customer service duties if your frequent fliers find they can no longer get Amtrak to take corrective action on their end?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now, it's anybody's guess. It could be like the old United - and pull out in the middle of the night with NO notice what so ever!




But, the marketing person of the new United is from Continental - so there is hope!


----------



## RRrich (Apr 5, 2011)

We have no way of KNOWING :angry2: so I suggest the conversion of any United or Continental points to AGR while we can


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now, you can transfer from UA to CO in blocks of 1,000 at a 1:1 rate. And you can transfer from CO to AGR at 1:1 in blocks of 5,000. Since I don't fly very often anymore, I'm transferring all my CO and UA miles to AGR now!

I'd rather use them then (possibly) lose them!


----------



## Gratt (Apr 8, 2011)

I have over 90K miles with CO my only fear is that if I were to transfer them all to my AGR account that if I do not pay for an Amtrak trip after 36 months any remaining miles will be wiped out. :blink:

If you use your AGR miles does that "reset" the mileage counter or would I have to do the occasional point run :help:


----------



## Tumbleweed (Apr 8, 2011)

Gratt said:


> I have over 90K miles with CO my only fear is that if I were to transfer them all to my AGR account that if I do not pay for an Amtrak trip after 36 months any remaining miles will be wiped out. :blink:
> 
> If you use your AGR miles does that "reset" the mileage counter or would I have to do the occasional point run :help:


Get the Chase AGR card and your points will not expire, ever.....


----------



## saxman (Apr 9, 2011)

It kind of depends on how the code sharing between Amtrak and CO have been going. It's been going on for awhile now, and with EWR as a direct connection point I would think that they will continue the program. That's just my opinion only though. Since there is a good possibility I will be based in Houston pretty soon, the only reason why I hope they keep it is so I can continue to enjoy passes to wait in the Presidents Club when I'm working.


----------

